# One step closer 60L



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

Sorry for being out from this forum for along time without giving news, but I continue doing aquascaping and keeping my aquariums.

I would like to present you my newest creation that I called "one step closer".
Yes, it is another tree scape... but with a different concept and IMHO more difficult to keep. "One step closer" means one more step to reach the perfection and some day I will get it; recreat the best tree scape ever seen in aquascaping.

This time instead of Vesicularia dubyana and to avoid getting an huge volume on the top of tree, I have used Anubias nana mini (petit) to simulate small leafs and recreate a fall down branches of the tree get in inside of the water.
The longer exposer of anubias to direct light will be the biggest challenge on this layout and keeping the Hemianthus above the shadow another nightmare... Without effort there aren't results, so let's see what happens. So far so now, the things are going quite well and I'm very optimist about the final result.

This time I made some videos explaining how I prepare the wood, step by step and some developing of the aquascape.

*Videos:*

Preparing the wood:
YouTube - One step closer - Making off

Step by step:
YouTube - One step closer - Step by step

1st day after setup:
YouTube - One Step Closer 1st Day After Setup

2nd day after setup:
YouTube - One Step Closer 2nd Day After Setup

13 days after setup ' Maintenance 
YouTube - One Step Closer - Maintenance Day ' 13 days after Setup

*Some pictures:*

Preparation of the wood:

Stuff por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

Hardscape:

2nd Attempt por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

Planted:

One Step Closer 60L ' 18.04.2011 por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

Another view:

One Step Closer 60L ' 18.04.2011 por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

13 days after setup:

13 days after setup por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

27 days after setup:

One step closer  por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

I hope that you enjoy it!

More updates soon.

Regards,
FAAO


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

oh man this is just awesome. your tank was the reason i started this hobby. what an honour to see this.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice man


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks guys for your comments! 
Any doubt about the scape, just ask.

Regards,
FAAO


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Amazing execution. As you suggested, I am interested in how you balance the need of the HC and Nana Petite especially with their placement in the tank. If anyone could pull it off, it'd be you. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow that is terrific. Great great great use and placement of the hardscape.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Riverboa said:


> Amazing execution. As you suggested, I am interested in how you balance the need of the HC and Nana Petite especially with their placement in the tank. If anyone could pull it off, it'd be you.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


The HC is growing quite well in entire aquarium, a little bit less on the left as I expected but nothing to complain. Anubias passed for a bad situation on the begining because since I cutted the roots from the rizome to attach to the wood, some leaves just melted and others has some lack of nutrients. Since the roots start developing, the leaves are borning and stays very heathy and clean (for my surprise!!!) In the next days I will add some maintance and cleaning fishes to help me keep all the hadscape and anubias very clean.
I will keep you updated about this aquarium. More pictures or videos very soon.

Regards,
FAAO


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

As I promised here it is an updated picture of this tank. It has now 35 days after setup.


One Step Closer por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I did an anubias nana petite tree a while back. I combined gloss with it. It was a neat look- almost weeping willow look. The gloss hid the anubias roots. You know that if you nick rhizome your anubias will put out a branch at that point. It is a way to branch out your tree. Good luck. I'll be watching too see your result. .


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I did an anubias nana petite tree a while back. I combined gloss with it. It was a neat look- almost weeping willow look. The gloss hid the anubias roots. You know that if you nick rhizome your anubias will put out a branch at that point. It is a way to branch out your tree. Good luck. I'll be watching too see your result. .


Thanks Tex, Glosso can be really interesting for that. Some day I need to try! 

I don't know how to add a video in this forum, so I will let a link for a new video of this layout.


----------



## fialho (Mar 13, 2006)

FAAO sorry to say this but another tree??
Man I like your work but I am sick to see you doing trees  try something new please!!! [-o<

Regards, Fialho.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

fialho said:


> FAAO sorry to say this but another tree??
> Man I like your work but I am sick to see you doing trees  try something new please!!! [-o<
> 
> Regards, Fialho.


Hi Fialho,

And why not? If I did a nature aquarium it wasn't another nature aquarium?

Regards,
FAAO


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I like your anubias tree. I have always enjoyed anubias tree tanks. I think I'll make one of my own soon


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

New update of this layout after trimming the HC.


One step closer ' right view ' June 2011 por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr


One step closer June 2011 por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr


Rasboras and tree por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

I hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## MonoBarrientos (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Filipe,
Looks excelent, and i like very much the visual effect do you get with the roots of Anubias
The emersed part maybe requires more atention (too much contrast in comparison with the submersed part)

"Saludos" from Chile


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful, you are the master of tree scapes, so I don't see why you should stop! Yours are amazing, most others aren't


----------



## fandango (Aug 20, 2006)

one word - fantastic


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

How do you trim your HC? It looks so nice.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

Wonderful tank and Youtube videos. Thanks for sharing and keep up the posts. I liked the care you took preparing the driftwood. If you find the time or motivation I think text or small dialog about tips/trick you use would be welcome. 

Bravo, good sir!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i must say that is the most impressive use of maculatas i have ever seen. makes your scape look massive. i dont care if it is "just another tree scape" i think it looks fantastic. 

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh what size tank is this? gal/ dimentions


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I know that you are getting enough of this kind of layout and I promise that my next layout will not be a tree theme. Anyway, I let an update of this layout before I take the final pictures (will be on the next days) and new layout is been prepared for next weeks.


One Step Closer 60L por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

doubleott05, this aquarium has 55x35x35cm

Regards,
FAAO


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So pretty and restful. Your rock placement and the grasses you added in just the right places are just fantastic. You have a great eye for this. Wish the anubias didn't send down those roots. They are distracting. I'll just have to think of the bean trees!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

are you kidding me your the master of the tree... its kinda like your trademark dont give it up


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

It passed a long time without updating this thread, so I will let you with final pictures and last video of this layout. I hope that you enjoy it!


One Step Closer 60L Final Picture por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr


One Step Closer 60L Final Picture por Faao.FilipeOliveira, no Flickr

Video: 




Cheers,

FAAO


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I do believe I will be copying you in my 5g tank 

Wonderful scape! Amazing how slowly petite takes to grow in.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello! My name is Amber and I am actually the wife of Elliot. When we first got married( two and a half years ago) I had no clue about everything it took to keep up not only a tank, but a GOOD one! I personally just like looking at them, and it wasn't until after I saw Elliot start his own in our home that I actually realized just how much (hard) work, time, and dedication that it took to keep one of these up and not just putting it all together, but making it look good!! Right now he is away in Korea(hes in the Army) and out daughter and I will be joining him over there real soon and I told him that when we get there and I get all settled in, I want to start one of my own.Before he left for Korea and he was at home able to actually take care of his tanks, he would ALWAYS ask my opinion on how to build his scape. Sometimes he would do what I suggested and other times he just did what HE wanted to do! With all of that being said, I just wanted to say that I absolutely LOVE your scapes you created!!! Like I have told my husband, I believe it's a form of art and if you do it correctly and take your time with it, it could look AMAZING!! I especially like the ones where it looks like a tree is growing in there, as well as the ones that look as if there are walking paths that make it look they are leading you somewhere. 
I guess what I'm also trying to say, is that people such as yourself and of course my husband make me really want to get into all of this as well and be able to create my OWN scape and do whatever I wish with it. It would be totally different/better to have the chance to do my "own" rather then trying to suggest to my husband what he should do to "his". I NEVER thought that I would want to get into something like this, and being that as a full time mom and wife I really haven't found the time to pick up a hobby, but this is something that REALLY interests me!! Like I previously stated, I look at this as a work of art and not just building a scape that looks nice. So, I'm hoping that once my daughter and I get over there in Korea with him, that I can build my own. My husband already said he would be more than happy to get it all started, as I know that there is more to it all than just putting things into a tank. I find yours to be so very nice and an AMAZING work of art as I know that you have invested a lot of time into yours!! I just hope that when I start on my own that I just have the patience for it, because after seeing all the ones my husband has done over the past 2+ years, patience is DEFINITELY something you need in order to make them look nice. I appreciate you time, and again, I LOVE the ones you have posted on here...THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!

-Amber


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Like HC in this tank.


----------

